# Blu Ray CD Buff Tutorial



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

I have few PS4 Blu Ray CDs which are not working due to some scratches on them and my console is not reading them, i saw many tutorials over youtube but i cant try on them until i have some good proof to remove the scratches when applying such tactics. Does anyone tried that or any good method to simply remove the scratches and make them playable again?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

HP brown sauce (I kid you not!)


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Are you serious, have you experienced that before, i don't want ruin my blu ray. Please suggest


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - simply squirt some HP brown sauce onto the scratched disc and then gently rub in circles with a soft cloth.
The brown sauce is very mildly abrasive and removes scratches without damaging the disc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

I went to my nearby grocery store but couldn't find the HP brown sauce, any specific location you can refer to or any other alternative. I went on further finding any computer shop to buff my scratch CDs but strange there is not a single shop where they have the machine to do such job.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

KhalidAbuDhabi said:


> I went to my nearby grocery store but couldn't find the HP brown sauce, any specific location you can refer to or any other alternative. I went on further finding any computer shop to buff my scratch CDs but strange there is not a single shop where they have the machine to do such job.


Spinneys or Waitrose - as HP is a British made product


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Spinneys or Waitrose - as HP is a British made product


hey Steve,

I found this:

http://www.hpsauce.co.uk/-/media/he...ct-info-images/her1200594-hp_sauce_255_g.ashx

and 

http://www.makro.co.uk/user/products/large/M371229.jpg

but in the first image i couldn't find anywhere written "brown" but in the 2nd picture, it says "brown" but bottle is too big to buy just for a little work.

What do you recommend?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
First image is the correct one (we just know it as brown sauce in the UK!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you, i will check it.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey Steve,

Unfortunately, i couldn't find the above sauce anywhere but I tried a perfume with tissue paper and rub on the affected area of the CD, guess what, it worked like a charm.


----------

